# 1985 Toro 724 Question



## javman (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 1985 Toro 724 model 38050. The problem I seem to have is the rear bearing on the friction plate shaft keeps wearing out. The front pillow block bearing is new with no wear signs. I was wondering if I could replace the rear one with an actual sealed self-aligning roller bearing. Has anyone else done this? Can you think of any problems in doing this.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

javman said:


> I have a 1985 Toro 724 model 38050. The problem I seem to have is the rear bearing on the friction plate shaft keeps wearing out. The front pillow block bearing is new with no wear signs. I was wondering if I could replace the rear one with an actual sealed self-aligning roller bearing. Has anyone else done this? Can you think of any problems in doing this.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


 THE new replacement bearing from TORO are sealed. use only toro replacement parts. if you have any questions find me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I forgot, ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## javman (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry I should have listed the part number. The bearing I am considering replacing is part number 20-1730 and am thinking of replacing it with a ucfl205-14 bearing. The Toro ones keep wearing out for some reason.

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I say a bearing is a bearing. As long as it is the right size, properly lubricated and protected from the elements I don't for see any issues. Just make sure it can handle the RPMs that it will see as well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

javman said:


> Sorry I should have listed the part number. The bearing I am considering replacing is part number 20-1730 and am thinking of replacing it with a ucfl205-14 bearing. The Toro ones keep wearing out for some reason.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


 if those bearing keep wearing out. then you better start looking deeper into it there is another underlying problem presenting itself then.


----------



## javman (Dec 29, 2012)

Only the one at the back is wearing out. I believe it is the 2 standoffs are not equal in size and thus the bearing does not sit straight. The standoffs are no longer available. I could probably come up with new standoffs but was thinking that a self aligning bearing would solve the problem. The added bonus would be the cost is about a third of the Toro bearings.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

javman said:


> Only the one at the back is wearing out. I believe it is the 2 standoffs are not equal in size and thus the bearing does not sit straight. The standoffs are no longer available. I could probably come up with new standoffs but was thinking that a self aligning bearing would solve the problem. The added bonus would be the cost is about a third of the Toro bearings.


post some pic's so I can see what is going on..


----------



## javman (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry for the slow response as I was away fishing. The following picture shows the 2 standoffs for the bearing that keeps wearing out. You can see all the metal filings from the worn bearing. The bearing on the front of the shaft is new and has no wear after 1 season of use. The back bearing was replaced at the same time.










I was asking about changing this to a self-aligning bearing to correct any mis-alignment.

Thank You
Mark


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any chance the tension on the drive clutch is way too tight causing excessive bearing wear?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

check the bolts that keep the housing together. some thing is out of whack.


----------

